
Show HN: Chaskiq – an open source alternative to Intercom, Drift and others - miguelmichelson
https://github.com/chaskiq/chaskiq
======
stevenicr
I read the whole readme part and was still not sure exactly what this is.. so
I searched for drift and intercom - and still didn't know from the search
results..

clicked over to intercom and did not know what they are.. scroll down a few
panes and got a clue with the graphics. then a a couple more panes of
scrolling down finally graphics are putting it more into perspective..

yet the heading on the section "Move deals through your funnel – fast" \- just
jargon that doesn't really tell me what the heck this thing is.

then the smaller text has "Our chatbots and live chat capture more of your
best leads and convert them while they’re hot." \- and I'm like okay - now I
see - why didn't they just say that at the top.

and, I've been in and out of business and marketing and internet for years..
so how are any other customers supposed to get a grasp on what this is and the
benefits when none of the 4 listed here seem to present it in an easy to
understand spiel at the top on the main page.

All the jargon meant nothing - a couple of graphics helped - simple words
would help more.

~~~
stevenicr
Apologies if the tone of my frustration came out as negative towards your
project - not intended to be negative at this - in fact I am really glad that
there is an open source option(?) for this kind of thing, as I normally only
use things that are self hostable.

I am more disappointed in the jargon surrounding these chat systems in general
and the other web page that I surfed. Perhaps take this as a suggestion if you
make a web page for a different audience perhaps make it easier to understand
that the others from the get go.

Of course that may not matter - getting direct hits to a site these days are
not so easy even if you try and have something good.. a project like this may
get hits to the project pages 99% from clicking on links of other sites that
are using it - in that case the people would already know what it is and then
would be more interested in how much, what's different - and not care if it's
called bot or chat or 'business communicator better than the whatever widget'.

~~~
miguelmichelson
Thanks, no need to apologize Steve, I've seen similar feedbacks like this,
some people just does not get what is this about, and I had to explain to them
that this app is for chat support, and only then they get the picture. But,
I've not seen this kind of comment of people from Tech. Anyways, I'm going to
take this as a constructive comment and I will rework the Jargon to be more
straight to the point.

thanks for taking the time to comment on this project

------
sansnomme
Well done! Congrats on shipping, you guys should meet up with folks from
[https://github.com/chatwoot/chatwoot](https://github.com/chatwoot/chatwoot)

~~~
miguelmichelson
Thanks sansnomme. Yeah, we definitely should, I'm quite aware of the project,
luckly both projects are implementing slightly different aproaches. so the
community will benefit on both.

------
varunmohapatra
If the UX is as good as intercom, this would sell like hot cakes. I just hope
there's a flat price for it. All the best!

